# An afternoon cheesecake



## Theognome (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a hankerin' for a big ol' cheesecake after mowing the yard, so here's what I've put together. It's in the oven now, and the house smells... well... 

Cheesecake ala Theognome

Crust-

2 cups chocolate graham crackers
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup melted butter

Take two of the packs in the box of chocolate graham crackers and crush them into powder. add sugar and melted butter and mix well. line the bottom of a 9" cheesecake pan and press the dough into the sides of the pan until fully covered. Bake for 5 minutes in a hot oven (400 degrees)

Cheesecake filling

4 8oz packs cream cheese
1 cup sour cream
1 tbsp vanilla
1 cup sugar
4 eggs
1/2 cup melted butter

Put all of this into a big bowl and mix until nice and creamy. Pour into the crust.

Fun extras

1 lb white chocolate chips
6 oz fresh raspberries
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup white vinegar
1/2 cup sugar

melt the chips.
Put the rest of the stuff under low heat in a small saucepan and simmer until well blended. Stir the raspberry sauce lightly into the cheesecake, and then stir the white chocolate into it.

Bake the whole thing for about 80 minutes at 300. Yes, mine just bubbled over some, but suspect it's still gonna be quite edible.

Theognome


----------



## he beholds (Apr 25, 2009)

looks yummy!


----------



## Theognome (Apr 25, 2009)

We are eating the cheesecake now. It is beyond yummy.

Theognome


----------



## Idelette (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe! Sounds delicious!


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 25, 2009)

I just want everyone to know my husband is sabotaging my springtime weight-control and fitness regiment.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 25, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> I just want everyone to know my husband is sabotaging my springtime weight-control and fitness regiment.




I was going to say!


----------

